# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سنوات مجاز تحصیلی

## Fallible One

‌‌ ‌

----------


## Fallible One

> فکر کنم نوع دانشگاه هم مهم باشه. لطفاً دانشگاه تون رو هم بگید که دوستان بهتر بتوانند راهنمایی کنند.


بله تکمیل شد. ممنون‌.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## granger

من یه نفر رو میشناسم که تا ترم 8 پیام نور فقط 10 واحد پاس کرده بود. بعد هم انصراف داد. برای معافیت تحصیلی هم به مشکل نخورد. ولی شما برای اطمینان برو از دانشگاه بپرس.

----------


## Fallible One

> من یه نفر رو میشناسم که تا ترم 8 پیام نور فقط 10 واحد پاس کرده بود. بعد هم انصراف داد. برای معافیت تحصیلی هم به مشکل نخورد. ولی شما برای اطمینان برو از دانشگاه بپرس.


مرسی عزیز.
کادر دانشگاه غالبا رفتار خوبی با کسایی که برای دور زدن سربازی به پیام نور رفتن ندارن و حتی سعی می‌کنن اذیت کنن! خواستم مطمئن شم.

----------


## granger

> مرسی عزیز.
> کادر دانشگاه غالبا رفتار خوبی با کسایی که برای دور زدن سربازی به پیام نور رفتن ندارن و حتی سعی می‌کنن اذیت کنن! خواستم مطمئن شم.


برای چی اذیت می کنن؟ شما هرچی بیشتر شهریه بدی به نفع خودشونه .ولی شما حتما از دانشگاه هم بپرس. ممکنه قوانین عوض شده باشه.

----------


## Fallible One

> برای چی اذیت می کنن؟ شما هرچی بیشتر شهریه بدی به نفع خودشونه .ولی شما حتما از دانشگاه هم بپرس. ممکنه قوانین عوض شده باشه.


این راهبرد رو نوعی بی احترامی به مجموعه‌شون تلقی می‌کنن دیگه، شهریه تو سرشون بخوره ! چند جا دیگه ام پیگیری کردم ظاهرا مانعی نداره تا وقتی سنوات به پایان نرسه. ممنونم

----------

